# I don't rattle like my mates....



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

.....who are all taking about 6 to 8 tablets per day for something or other. I do cod liver oil and Vit C and that's it. 70 next month, I go running at least once a week with the Hash.

I had a well man check at 65 and the doc started half yearly blood tests for PSA. After an initial steady period it started to creep then drop over the last 18 months and at 7.5 he sent me for biop and Prostate Cancer confirmed. I found out this week it is contained Gleason 7 and both specialists said prior to that it can be cured.

I am now looking at the treatment options thay gave me, but yesterday I heard about cryotherapy. Anyone up to confiding they have had this treatment and it's side effects/repercussions? I am getting indications that they seem to steer you away from this and towards radiothrerapy every time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heath*

Hello HM,

Can't help you there, bit younger than you.

Maybe someone can?

Trev


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

any offers?


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought cryotherapy was where they deep froze your body and thawed it out when they had a remedy ;-)
John


----------

